
Certificate and Public Key Pinning - telecomix
https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Certificate_and_Public_Key_Pinning
======
prdonahue
An entire article on key pinning and the word "intermediate" is not used once?
Pinning leaf certificates often causes more problems/outages than whatever
security it provides.

See also:
[https://twitter.com/tollmanz/status/559920714774355968](https://twitter.com/tollmanz/status/559920714774355968).

~~~
tptacek
This isn't a very good article, and, in general, OWASP is a pretty poor source
for cryptography topics.

~~~
po1nter
What do you recommend instead?

